# 2011 Allez Apex Fit Question



## Halcyon819 (Oct 19, 2011)

Howdy,

I'm new to cycling and had a question about fit.

I'm 5'8" 165 lbs.

I went to my LBS and they fit me on a 52cm Allez. I didn't have a 54cm to try out.
It felt comfortable and I rode it for about 20 mins over two sessions (2 days). It felt good. I have since ordered the 52cm and just want to make sure its not too small and was wondering if anyone else had the same size bicycle.

Just from reading forums, it seems that a lot of people at my height went with the 54cm.

Was wondering if anyone else had the 2011 (or part of the new geometry) and was 5'8" and had a 52cm fit well and like it.

Please ease my worries!


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

Halcyon819 said:


> I didn't have a 54cm to try out.


Sounds like the LBS just put you on whatever they had without worrying what you need.

My wife is 5'7" and she got fitted for a 54.


----------



## Halcyon819 (Oct 19, 2011)

DOH!

Anyone got a 52cm?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Experienced fitters use a number of factors beyond height to determine a riders correct frame size. Proportions, fitness, flexibility, personal preferences, a riders style and the bikes geo (among other factors) are all considered. FWIW, there are cyclists taller than you that have been correctly sized and are riding Spec 52cm road bikes.

If you doubt this fitters abilities, that matters, but a couple of indicators that you're on the right sized frame is if s/he was able to attain a good fit using a moderate length (~90mm - 120mm)/ angled stem/ spacer setup, with saddle rails positioned roughly at their center of adjustment.

Lastly, you mentioned that it 'felt good'/ 'felt comfortable' during test rides. Since the goal of a good fit is comfort/ efficiency, you may be 1/2 way there. But to be sure, go for a longer test ride. The longer you ride, the more likely that weakest link (in your fit) will cause some discomfort. 

If after the test rides you're still unsure, tell the fitter you aren't willing to commit to the purchase until you ride a 54, but (again) having confidence in their judgement is important.


----------



## Halcyon819 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks. That makes me feel a little better. I already ordered and paid a $400 deposit for it because they had to order the 2011 in the model i wanted.

Just wanna hear from someone my height or taller on a 52cm newer allez! 

But the last post made me feel much better. Thanks again!


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

52cm sounds about right to me. Could always move seat/swap stem.
I personally have my doubts about a 5'7" on a 54, but I had better keep my mouth shut.

Happy Riding!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

When the bike arrives, ask them to do a static fit. I am the same height as you. I ride a 52cm Cannondale. I hopped on a 54cm Venge and it felt big. The 52 does have a short-ish 120mm head tube. If you don't have flexibility issues...you should be ok.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> Experienced fitters use a number of factors beyond height to determine a riders correct frame size. Proportions, fitness, flexibility, personal preferences, a riders style and the bikes geo (among other factors) are all considered. FWIW, there are cyclists taller than you that have been correctly sized and are riding Spec 52cm road bikes.
> 
> If you doubt this fitters abilities, that matters, but a couple of indicators that you're on the right sized frame is if s/he was able to attain a good fit using a moderate length (~90mm - 120mm)/ angled stem/ spacer setup, with saddle rails positioned roughly at their center of adjustment.
> 
> ...


Great advice as always.

I'm 6' 2" and ride a 56cm Specialized. If I were your height I could very easily see myself on a 52cm.


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

Halcyon819 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I'm new to cycling and had a question about fit.
> 
> ...


I am the same height/weight as you. I am riding a 54cm Allez, but could easily ride a 52cm.


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

> I'm 6' 2" and ride a 56cm Specialized. If I were your height I could very easily see myself on a 52cm.


I'm 6'2" and I ride a 61cm Specialized, both Roubaiax and Tarmac. You must have short legs

Just goes to show how individual fit really is.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Pharmerbob said:


> I'm 6'2" and I ride a 61cm Specialized, both Roubaiax and Tarmac. You must have short legs
> 
> Just goes to show how individual fit really is.


I agree, but I don't understand why that would mean I have short legs...

My legs would probably fit on a 61cm, but my reach would not. I ride a 565 top tube (or whatever the Spec 56 has). On the 56cm, my saddle height is jacked up pretty high and the stem is slammed (I will have no spacers on my Venge).


----------



## late starter (Apr 23, 2011)

Good morning!
my 2 cents worth...I'm just under 5'-6" at 140 pounds and I am on a 52 with a 100mm stem and no spacers and my seat is in the middle of the rails. The bike feels great!
hope it all works out for you!


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Halcyon819 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I'm new to cycling and had a question about fit.
> 
> ...


You are not offering enough detail on the process the fitter used to determine the size suggested. Body height alone is totally inadequate in determining your optimal bike size. Your fitness level, flex and the intended purpose of the bike also play a significant effect on determining the optimal size.
There are fit calculators on web sites like Competitive Cyclist or Wrench Science that help you decide on an approximate size based on your body measurements. Word of caution though; all of the numerical computational models are based on "averages" of human body measurements, the results will be skewed if you significantly deviate from these averages. At any rate, it's a good starting point and the more you understand about bike fit the better off you will be. These tools will help you define the neighborhood and from there it's time on the bike and the adjustments that follow will bring you home.


----------

